# taking child out of school



## minkydog (15 Nov 2011)

Hi All

Just looking for a bit of advice.

 Planning hols for next year - we normally go to the states for six weeks but daughter has started school this year. Flights etc during school holiday are crazy money so am considering taking her out of school for the duration perhaps around Easter hols, returning to school late in September, or leaving before end of summer term.

Have parent teacher meeting in school next week and just wondering how to approach the subject with the teacher. 

I am a qualified teacher myself so would be very willing to do work with her during the holiday. I am currently a stay at home mum in case you are wondering how I can take term time off. 

All and any advice appreciated


----------



## DB74 (15 Nov 2011)

Easter to late September is a bit longer than 6 weeks

Personally I think you should take your role as a parent a bit more seriously, but that's just me


----------



## minkydog (15 Nov 2011)

no i mean we will either go at Easter or September. - the very fact that I am asking of advice shows I am taking this very seriously as I said I am more than willing to do the work with her on holidays. I do feel a bit upset at your comment stating I am not taking my parenting role seriously but that is your opinion.

We do need to spend that much time in the USA as we have a business there.


----------



## DB74 (15 Nov 2011)

Well my comment was based on you going from Easter to end-September which would be an absolute disgrace

However it's a lot of school for a child to miss, even one as young as 5. What are you going to do as the child gets older and the schooling is more important than when in infants. There's more to school than just learning as well.

Also, if the child misses more than 20 days then the school is obliged to inform the Dept of Education (our school had to send one about our son who was quite ill last year and missed 20-25 days). If the Dept get a letter every year then they could start asking questions and getting other authorities involved.


----------



## ontour (15 Nov 2011)

Perfectly understandable that you need to be in the US but is it no a case of needing to book the flights early for the school holidays.  On Aer Lingus it looks like about €150 more per person for flying in July/ Aug as opposed to Apr/May.

If this is something that is going to be regular in the coming years, it is better to get in to a system that is repeatable.  Another option may be for one person to go over in early June and the other parent to follow with the child at the end of term.


----------



## niceoneted (15 Nov 2011)

I work at the airport dealing with passengers and when I started there almost 4 years ago I was shocked at the numbers of kids that are missing school and not just a day or two. 
I personally think it is not a good thing. Say a child misses a basic concept in maths or something in another subject,  they will have problems picking it up again or be lost on it. 
It leads then, to some falling behind and parents then complaining about teaching or saying so and so teacher is useless as little Johnny doesn't understand - but it's because he missed the fundamental teaching in the area. 
You get to see some of the same faces so the child/children are missing weeks every year. 
I think cut back on something else to make up the extra cost of travel. I appreciate you are a teacher and will have great intentions of doing some teaching with her but will that really happen?


----------



## terrysgirl33 (15 Nov 2011)

I think there are three issues here.  

The first is the actual school work your child is or may be missing.  It may be possible to catch up on that with the co-operation of the teachers.  Only you can judge this.

The second is the social interaction your child may be missing, particularly towards the end of the year with things like sports days, birthday parties and general playing with friends time.  Your child may find missing this horribly upsetting, or could take it in their stride.  It depends on the childs personality and to a lesser degree on how you handle it.  Only you can judge this.

The third is that you are sending you child a message that school (and maybe in later life work) is something you go to only when it doesn't interfere with holidays or other plans you may have.  This isn't so important now, but as the child gets older it may have an effect (this is based on children I know who only go to school when they feel like it, or if the parents think of it).  This may never be an issue, again this is something only you can judge.  There is a lot of learning to be done outside of school.

Is this something you are going to be doing every year?  Do you have a plan for when your child is older?  Do you have more than one child?  I have three kids, and they all have different personalities and different tolerences for changing routines.  Whether the school like it or not, I don't think they can stop you, this is something you have to decide as a parent.  Can you sustain a business in the States with family life here?

Best of luck with whatever you decide.  FWIW, the only people I know who regularly take kids out of school for holidays are teachers (don't ask me how they wrangle the time off!!)


----------



## ClubMan (15 Nov 2011)

The substantive question seems to be "how to discuss this with the teacher". I would say honestly and openly and be prepared to listen to views that may not tally with your own. Unlike many negotiating situations I don't think that putting a spin or sales pitch on things comes into this.  If you are also interested in people's opinions on whether your should or should not do this or your standing as a good parent etc. then see above and I'm sure that more people will chip in anon.


----------



## Jim2007 (15 Nov 2011)

minkydog said:


> We do need to spend that much time in the USA as we have a business there.



I don't know about the USA, but here in Europe most countries have pretty strict rules about kids being out of school during the school term, even foreign kids on holiday!  Here on average it is about 3 weeks, after that it is possible that you'd have a visit form child services....  from a friends experience I know she had to show that she had permission from the child's school for the period of absence and that they were following an agreed study program while away on holidays....

Perhaps it might be a good idea so to check if there is anything you need to do on the other side as well, just to avoid any nasty surprises that would spoil the holiday.


----------



## Spear (15 Nov 2011)

minkydog said:


> Flights etc during school holiday are crazy money



If you have  business in the US and need to go over there every year, you will face this situation each summer.  

There may be no impact on a child missing school for one term, but if this happens every year, it is hard to see how this is sustainable in the long term.

Perhaps you should just bite the bullet and pay higher costs during school holidays?  If the costs are such an issue, then perhaps it's time to question the viability of managing it from this side of the water.


----------



## ClubMan (15 Nov 2011)

Perhaps relevant here?

http://www.education.ie/home/home.j...251&language=EN&link=link001&page=1&doc=37561

[broken link removed]


----------



## ALEXA (15 Nov 2011)

Taking children out of school to go on holidays during term time is highly irresponsible as a parent. Not only does the child miss important school work but also the social aspect of school life. A child who is repeatedly taken out of school as it appears you may have to do in the future, will weaken the bond your child develops with his/her peers and they will view your child as the one who disappears off to the States every year while their more responsible parents do the right thing and keep them in school. The summer term is a time when lots of vital work is done and evaluated and there are also more relaxed events such as school tours and sports' day that would be a shame for your child to miss out on. Although you say you are a teacher yourself and could do the missed school work with your child, this is not the only aspect to consider. It is unfortunate that airlines cash in at school holidays but no price is too high to pay when it comes to your child's education.


----------



## Billo (15 Nov 2011)

Teaching is a very stress full occupation(or so I am told anyway), even when pupils are in full attendance.
If one or more sets of parents decide to allow their children to be absent during the school year it will eventually lead to even more stress for the teacher, and will probably upset the balance of the class.


----------



## ClubMan (15 Nov 2011)

I took my child out of school for the last (partial) week at the end of his junior infant year due to travel arrangements that had been made (not by me). I was reluctant to do it but the teacher, principal and others reassured me that it was not a problem. Possibly because very little time had been missed through the rest of the year with illness etc. I don't think that this is a big deal although I don't intend to make a habit of it. However missing more than a week or so is probably another issue...


----------



## huskerdu (16 Nov 2011)

Regardless of the personal opinion of everyone here about the rights and wrongs of doing it, you want to know what will happen.

You need to tell the teacher and put up with getting a ticking off by the teacher for doing it. 

The teacher should give you an indication of the work that you will need to do to catch up. 

I am not advocating it, but loads of kids miss a few weeks of school for holidays in June. 

Personally, I think it is very unfair on your young child to take them out of school for the first few weeks of term in September. 

Going back to school to a new teacher, a new routine, new books  and a new classroom is a big deal and it would be very tough for a 5 or 6 year old to arrive in 3 weeks later when everyone is settled in. I think that would be very disruptive.


----------



## dereko1969 (16 Nov 2011)

While I disagree with taking a child out for such a long time, it seems to me that your best option is to remove the child around Easter so that they are back in time for the end of year - September would be crazy and June wouldn't be much better.

If the business is so worthwhile you should be able to afford to pay for flights during the summer, if not, maybe reconsider the business.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (16 Nov 2011)

Can't add much but to ensure you ask if the school will actually provide work to be done while you're away. One of my daughters schools had a policy written in with all the other rules etc. stating if a child was removed from school for holidays etc. the school would not provide work.

Irish schools have a full two months off during the summer, it would be much easier to accomodate a six week trip into that.Others have expressed my opinion on the cost of that so I won't reiterate.


----------



## huskerdu (16 Nov 2011)

It is also worth noting that the primary school year is 39 weeks long.

4 weeks is a full 10% of the school year. 6 weeks is 15%.


----------



## orka (16 Nov 2011)

minkydog said:


> am considering taking her out of school for the duration perhaps around Easter hols, returning to school late in September, or leaving before end of summer term...


Of your three options, leaving before the end of the summer term is probably least disruptive, particularly if you can leave it as late as possible so it's just missing a week or two (flights out should still be quite a bit cheaper). From my experience, the amount of work done in school dwindles to almost nothing by the final week of June. Going back to school late after the summer holidays would be quite unfair to your child socially - friendships are (re)established, who sits next to who etc. and academic work starts pretty much straight away. I would just write a letter explaining the situation and asking the teacher for a brief summary of the work that will be covered in the final couple of weeks so that you can cover it with your child over the holidays.


----------



## TarfHead (16 Nov 2011)

I'm intrigued by the reference to a business that can do without your presence for 46 weeks each year.


----------



## minkydog (17 Jan 2012)

thanks for all you input we have decided to go in late July and back early September so only two days will be missed. your comments were very helpful.


----------



## slave1 (27 Jan 2012)

There has been some pretty strong opinions here so I'd like to contribute our experience.
Child one in 3rd class, child two in 1st class, child three in pre-school.

We took then out a week before the Easter Holidays and brought them back two days after school re-opened after the Easter Holidays.
This was in consultation with the school and they had no problem, our attendance it otherwise excellent.  The cost saving was considerable.
Education is not just classroom, it's also real-world, the kids saw animals they only previously saw in books, went to lots of parks with fishes, birds and whales of great variety, safari tours with elephants, rhinos, zebra, lions etc not in cages, airboat rides where we saw aligators in the wild and deer and eagles, spend a lot of time in Epcot which is an education haven, saw how our depleting oil based resources were formed and why we need to change our energy sources.  Stood beside and experienced the scale of rocket ships and space shuttles and how the work.
Also had unashamed family time in Magic Kingdom etc.
When we got back we spend the following two weekends catching up on the 7 days missed and completed all homework.
Life and education is outside the classroom too, books only go so far......


----------



## Gekko (27 Jan 2012)

Sorry, but that's just rationalising.

Taking a child out of school purely to save a few bob on flights etc is a disgrace in my view.

It shouldn't be done...either pay the full price or don't go.  Foreign holidays are a luxury, not a necessity.  Education is a necessity, not an option.


----------



## TarfHead (27 Jan 2012)

slave1 said:


> spend a lot of time in Epcot which is an education haven


 
LOL 
Equating EPCOT Centre with an educational experience. Brought a smile to my face this Friday morning.

And was the Pirates of the Caribbean ride a lesson in history ?


----------



## slave1 (27 Jan 2012)

TarfHead said:


> LOL
> Equating EPCOT Centre with an educational experience. Brought a smile to my face this Friday morning.
> 
> And was the Pirates of the Caribbean ride a lesson in history ?



Pirates is in Magic Kingdom which I would classify as entertainment, anyhow I know your comment was TIC so we're fine.

@ Gekko



TarfHead said:


> Taking a child out of school purely to save a few bob on flights etc is a disgrace in my view.
> 
> It shouldn't be done...either pay the full price or don't go. Foreign holidays are a luxury, not a necessity. Education is a necessity, not an option.



I appreciate your opinion, but it's not a case of just saving money, it's the difference between having that particular experience or not given my financial background, it's also a reflection of temperature and humidity at different times of the year for others.

Education is great, as someone with two professional qualifications and a masters as well as four years lecturing I have put in my time behind the desk.
However when I'm interviewing people for a job we quickly get past the eductaion piece and onto what that person is like, I will be spending more time with a new member of staff on a weekly basis than with my own family, personal interests and world views then become more important.
Believe me, the real world counts more, I would rather hire and spend time with a lower qualified colleague with world views and 'street' learning than an academic who may have all the qualifications but has been stuck in college and behind books more of their life and who struggle in a work situation and are a nightmare to work with.

This is not a black or white question and answer scenario, words and phrases  like 'disgrace', 'shouldn't be done' form your opionion but are a bit extreme in my opinion.
I came to add some balance to the OP so hope some benefit was gained.


----------



## Gekko (27 Jan 2012)

Fair enough.

The whole thing smacks of people's misplaced sense of entitlement though.

Nobody has a "right" to foreign holidays.  If you can't afford them, then don't go on them (rather than manufacturing a situation where you can afford them by whipping your child out of school).


----------



## june (29 Jan 2012)

Just make sure that you prepare all the schoolbooks, uniform ( maybe shoes ) in June. There's a fair bit of organising for going back to school. I find it easier to have that done well in advance.


----------



## Hippykitten (29 Jan 2012)

A child in my senior infant class was on holidays for 6 weeks in Nov/Dec.I couldn't believe how this impacted on his learning. I spoke with his sister's teacher and she felt the same. It was tough on them coming back just before Christmas and being on stage for the Christmas play without a word of the dialogue or songs. I understand the pricing situation but think 6 weeks is a lot of time to miss. Perhaps you could tie the holiday in with the Easter holidays so that only 4 weeks of schooling would be missed. As a teacher, I appreciate it when parents ask for work covered while their child was sick. They can then cover the work when they are feeling better.


----------

